# Michał Jelski



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Michał Jelski was born on October 8, 1831 in Dudzicze in the Minsk Governorate . He was the son of Karol, an Ihmus ensign and Ludwika née Stemberg. He graduated from the German school in Lasdehnen , where he learned to play violin with Eudom. Then he took violin lessons with Konstanty Krzyżanowski in Minsk . He also began public appearances at amateur concerts there. He continued learning to play with Wincenty Bańkiewicz in Vilnius . From 1849 he was a free student at the Faculty of Philosophy and History at the University of Kiev . After his father's death, he inherited the Dudzicze estate and married Ludwika Koziełłówna in 1857. In the years 1860-1863 he continued his musical studies with Karol Lipiński in Dresden and Henryk Vieuxtemps in Frankfurt am Main. He took harmony lessons from Franz Lachner .

Violin concertos in Germany brought him great fame. He was admired for his playing technique and excellent memory (he could play two hundred songs from memory). Income from his concerts was donated to charity. He gave concerts in Warsaw and Minsk. He played with Władysław Szachna and Michał Hruszwicki .

He was the author of over one hundred musical compositions. He composed Masuria and waltzes. He also dealt with music journalism. He wrote articles for the " Echo Muzyczne ", " Ruch Muzyczny " and "Kuryer Wileński".

He was considered an exemplary host on his estate Dudzicze, caring for peasants working in his estates. After the death of his first wife, he married Maria Baronowiczówna, with whom he had a daughter Zofia, married to Janusz Unichowski . He spent the last days of his life in the care of his daughter and son-in-law in Rusinowicze, where he died on January 12, 1904 .


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)




----------

